# Bosch COLT experience?



## tiredbones (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting one of these and I wondered what the expert's opinions are. I've read the reviews and come away with a fairly positive feeling based on the "Pro's" ratings. What consensus is there out there?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I got that router for Christmas. It has gotten top reviews in most of the magazines. I have put it thru some paces and I like it a lot. I even built a little mini router table and mounted it to a plate. Works great just like it was made for it! I do'n't know that the VS is really necessary and you can save your self some bucks if you go with the regular version. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

tiredbones said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these and I wondered what the expert's opinions are. I've read the reviews and come away with a fairly positive feeling based on the "Pro's" ratings. What consensus is there out there?



Hi Tired...

I just did a Search, at top of screen, for COLT and got 11 hits...
Try it, you might get what you're after...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

No expert here, but that little router is on my short list of tools to have. I will be trading off my PC7310 for the Colt in the very near future. Corey has really enjoyed his and he knows his stuff. You can also check in with Pat Warner's web site to see what he says about it... now he is a real expert.

http://www.patwarner.com/pr20_subbase.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I share Pat Warner's thoughts that the VS really isn't necessary. I also experienced the same vibration at max RPM but when backed off just a tick it goes away. Hope this helps.

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums tiredbones.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi tired bones. I have looked at the new trim routers, the bosch colt looks like a winner. Great write ups in the evaluations from the various magazines test results. 
I have PC 310 and a couple others. If I was in the market for a new trimmer that's the one I would buy. Woodnut65 PS how does your guide bushing fit the adapter??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tiredbones

I'm not a expert on the Colt yet but I don't have many,many routers and I just got one  (Colt) I was amaze would this little 1 hp can do,,,I gave the little Colt a real work out Thur. I did put it on a small router table with a PC base plate so I could use the PC brass guides then I said ok you did a good job with the small bits lets see what you can do Colt ,then I made one base plate so it could take on 1 1/2" bits and it took them on like a 2HP router and with the VS control, that's a nice touch.. 

So I said OK, now lets give it a real test, I pulled out some Hard Maple and it took that on just like cutting butter with almost no load down.

Then I put in a dovetail bit, sliding dovetails are one on the hardest bits to run, I push a 14" board down the fence and it took it on as well 

After a ran it for a bit I checked it for heat build up and it was fine after eating 20ft of stock... 

I would give this little router 5 stars out of 5 

So the bottom line is ,I would recommend the Colt to anyone that wants a GOOD 2nd router 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

64 page MANUAL ▼
http://66.77.255.87/Images/BOSCHPDF/PR20EVSNK_pdf/PDF_MANUAL/PR20EVSNK.pdf





-------------------



tiredbones said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these and I wondered what the expert's opinions are. I've read the reviews and come away with a fairly positive feeling based on the "Pro's" ratings. What consensus is there out there?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good to know Bob. You pushed it further than I have... I stopped at 3/8 inch Dado which it powered thru like nothing. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

I'm not sure if I said THANK YOU or not but I'm saying it NOW, Thank You for the heads up on this router   






challagan said:


> Good to know Bob. You pushed it further than I have... I stopped at 3/8 inch Dado which it powered thru like nothing.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

No problem. I just cut the parts for my push block and I cut 3/4 inch dados easily with it. I also take back my comments on the VS, I found it very useful with the bigger bits to dial into the proper speed and it did just fine. 3/4 inch red oak no problem. I really think I could do the bulk of my box cutting work with this router alone. It also shows me how much I like the Oak Park set up. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

That is what I'm going to do on Sat. drill the new holes in the new table to mount the Oak-Park Box joint jig(s) ... I think I said this b/4 but why use a 10lb. hammer to drive a tack in the board..when it only takes a small hammer to do the job... 










challagan said:


> No problem. I just cut the parts for my push block and I cut 3/4 inch dados easily with it. I also take back my comments on the VS, I found it very useful with the bigger bits to dial into the proper speed and it did just fine. 3/4 inch red oak no problem. I really think I could do the bulk of my box cutting work with this router alone. It also shows me how much I like the Oak Park set up.
> 
> Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

You may want to have a peek at the snapshots I added to the new little table POST it shows the Oak-Park Box Joint Jigs in place and the push block.. 
see them on page #2

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good Bob..I commented in that thread.

Corey


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

Glad to hear the great reviews. I just ordered the installers kit from Amazon.com, variable speed model.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Carl

_I'm sure you will like it  you may want to read the link below_
Just a add on item you can use with your new Colt...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7607-colt-plunge-base.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

===========



Carl762 said:


> Glad to hear the great reviews. I just ordered the installers kit from Amazon.com, variable speed model.


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Bob. Noted, and will read up tonight after work. 

Should be getting my new router tomorrow, next day delivery.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

The best 1 HP router with one exception.

The three colts I had, all had the same problem.  
The router bit was not 100% perpendicular to the base from all direction. 

Even my little powerless Ridgid trimmer measures true from all sides.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

3 bad units in a row? Are you sure your bit wasn't bent?


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, I had tried several different router bits and two centering pins with 3 super accurate squares. All are perfect in my other 4 routers.
So, I would say either they had the same batch of routers at lowes with the same problem. Or no one is testing the same way that I do.
Use a long router bit and test it from all 8 angles.


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

that's not very encouraging, Router is Still My Name. Got the box right at my desk and will test her out this evening.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Just my 2 cents 

It's not a big deal, so many variables come into play because it's a single point cutting device,,unlike a table saw, each time you remove the motor from the motor base it will change, each time you adjust the settings on the bit it will change , each time you use a diff.bit it will change ,so many variables,the Colt can only take on 1/4" shank bits that's to say 1 1/4" max bit diam. plus because it spins at 8,000 rpm to 28,000 rpm's it will not make a hill of beans if it's out of wack by .010...but on the other hand if it's out by 1/16" well that would be a big deal...but I'm sure it's not ...and I'm sure the QC dept. would catch that error and would put it back for rework or in the junk box....or close the line down until they found the error...they don't need routers coming back to give them a bad name..


========



Router is still my name said:


> Well, I had tried several different router bits and two centering pins with 3 super accurate squares. All are perfect in my other 4 routers.
> So, I would say either they had the same batch of routers at lowes with the same problem. Or no one is testing the same way that I do.
> Use a long router bit and test it from all 8 angles.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I agree Bj.  
It’s not a big deal on a trim router. I just have the habit of checking things to within 0.00001 and when it comes to routers it better be
(0.00000) But that’s on a large router. Since it’s been my only main tool for the past 30 years and I do all my joining and box jointoperations with it and everything else.
Even if it’s off by 0.002 the boards will join at an angle as the surface area increases. But since the trim router never gets used for that kind of stuff, it’s no big deal.
On the other hand if you use it for making dado in a tight spots and go deeper than ½ inch then there will be some minor issues.
But the problem with the colts I had was not in the motor or the shaft; the problem is in the housing when it’s locked down. It throws off the router bit. I could have made modifications and fixed it by shimming the sides but like I said even the Ridgid trim router is dead on and my old Stanley trim is dead on so I expect more from Bosch.


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

How much off? Played around last night with the Bosch and I love the feel of it. If there's anything I can do to make it better, I'm game. I'll need absolute precision, as I am building guitars, small things, soon cabinets.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carl, you will be fine with your new Bosch Colt. When working with wood tolerances of .002" are not required. If a mosquito has a liquid lunch and breaks wind the humidity can go up enough to make wood swell that .002". Metal requires tolerances like that but not wood. Wood breathes and expands or contracts with humidity.


----------



## dec9023 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey, what model Bosch Colt are you guys talking about ; The single speed or the variable speed ??? They are both available on EBAY ,new and reconditioned . It's small and compact . and only comes with a 1/4" collett . I already have a Skil thats restricted to a 1/4" collet. I do like the small size of the Bosch though . Rockler is having a sale on a Freud 2.5 hp variable speed w/2 bases ,and a PC #893, W/a guide bushing set, an edge guide, a micro height adjuster,and a $25.gift card for $259.


----------

